# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  اشتقنالكم

## حسان القضاة



----------


## تحية عسكريه

ههههههههههههههههههه أحسن مش معزوم انا بس أشتقتلك يا اباشا عراسي والله

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا تحيه عسكريه .. انت معزوم صديقي كل التحيه والتقدير لك ولكل الاعضاء الموجودين في المنتدى ..
هو نداء وشوق للاعضاء الغائبين عن المنتدى
نقول لهم اشتقنا لكم .. لوجودكم .. لاشراقكم ..
كل التحيه

----------


## الامبراطور

والله زمان 
لكم كل الشوق ...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

صدقآآ اشتقنالكم ،،

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

والله يا غالي مشتاقين
للمنتدى ، والايم الحلوه فيه
واكيد مشتاقين الك حسان كثير

شكرا لانك دايما بتتذكرنا ،، واعذرنا عل تقصير

----------


## anoucha

والله زمان عن هاد المنتدى كيفكم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله معك حق يا حسان فعلا اشتقنالهم واشتقنا لوجودهم بيننا

----------


## حسان القضاة

> والله زمان 
> لكم كل الشوق ...


اهلا بالامبراطور
نور المنتدى يا غالي :Eh S(7):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> صدقآآ اشتقنالكم ،،


كل الشكر صديقه .. اشتقنا لهم .. للحصن يجمعنا ويجمعهم .. لافكارهم .. همومهم .. وجودهم :Eh S(7):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> والله يا غالي مشتاقين
> للمنتدى ، والايم الحلوه فيه
> واكيد مشتاقين الك حسان كثير
> 
> شكرا لانك دايما بتتذكرنا ،، واعذرنا عل تقصير


اهلا ZiCoOo 
نور المنتدى يا غالي
وين الي بده يمر على الشركه  :SnipeR (88): 
خلينا نشوفك بنستنى بزيارتك لسا وطبعا بنستنى وجودك بالمنتدى من جديد :SnipeR (57):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> والله زمان عن هاد المنتدى كيفكم


اهلا anoucha نور المنتدى
كيفك وكيف الجزائر واعضاء الحصن بالجزائر
دليله .. المتميزه ان شاء الله بخير ؟؟
بنتمنى نشوفك دائما بينا .. اشتقنا لوجودك المميز دائما

----------


## حسان القضاة

> والله معك حق يا حسان فعلا اشتقنالهم واشتقنا لوجودهم بيننا


شكرا الك ان شاء الله بيرجعو كل الغياب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صدقت اشتقنالهم موت طولتو الغيبه يا جماعة .

----------


## فارس

مالقيت إسمي   :SnipeR (55):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

حساسينو كيفك يا راااااااائع 
وانا كمان والله كثير مشتاقلك  :Eh S(22): 

جاي ع بالي احضرلك ندوة شعرية  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله اهلا بعودتك معاذ 
شو يا اخي وين هالغيبة 
اشتقنا لوجودك معنا

----------


## Rahma Queen

*والله واحنا كمان مشتائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئين كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
بس للاسف مشاغل الحياة اخدتنا
بس والله ما في متل رفقتكم 
بتمنالكم التقدم والنجاح
وان شا الله رح حاول ارجع متل اول بالمنتدى ،، بتشرف والله فيه*

----------


## اسلام الدولات

*كل الشكر لالك اخي حسان القضاه 

كل عام وانتم بألف خير جميعا 

والله انا كمان كتيييييييييييير مشتاقه هيا فتره كانت وان شالله انها عدت ع خير مع انو كنت متابعه كل اخبار المنتدى بشكل يومي تقريبا وما تركتو واعذروني ع الغياب الطويل 

لكن حبي للمنتدى واعضاءه ما تغير اكيد ومتابعه لالو بشكل مستمر 
مشكورين جميعا
مع انو اسمي مو منهم*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الحمد الله حب المنتدى باقي بقلوبنا مهما طالت غيبتنا عنه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و الله زمان عنكم يا شباب...احلى ايام والله و بعمري ما بنساها...و الاسماء هاي رح تضلها ذكرى في بالي على طول

و كل عام و انتم بخير...و سامحونا انها اجت متاخرة

اخوكم

خالد الجنيدي

----------


## Deco

و الله زمان عنكم يا جماعة...ايام ما بتنتسى...و خصوصا السهرات للصبح على الدردرشة

و كل عام و انتم بخير و سامحنا لانها اجت متاخرة و سامحونا عالتقصير

انتم بقلوبنا على طول

تحياتي للجميع

khaled aljonidee

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*حآولت كثيراً أن أهجٌر،
لكني فشلت !

مشتآقة*

----------


## الوسادة

*و الله و احنا بالأكتر يا مديرنا العزيز*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> والله اهلا بعودتك معاذ 
> شو يا اخي وين هالغيبة 
> اشتقنا لوجودك معنا


والله بالحياة 
وانا مشتاق بالاكثر والله  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

:Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8): 

 :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شتقتلكم .. شتقتلكم كلكم ....

يا الله شو مشتاق لهالمكان ، وشو مشتاقلك يا حسان ... بحبكم كلكم*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلين هدوؤ شو وين هالغيبة 
والله هالمنتدى اشتاقلك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ياااه .. والله واشتقتلكم كلكم .. 
بس يمكن الحظ مقصر شوي كونه مش متوفر عندي انترنت

حسان القضاة ؛ شكرا لإخلاصك ..شكراً كبيرة بحجم السماء  :Cgiving:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*منورة "العقيق الأحمر" ... والجميع*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *منورة "العقيق الأحمر" ... والجميع*


*
تسلم يا " سيد الحصن " 
هدوء عاصف منوّر المكان بوجودك*

----------


## &روان&

اشتقنالكم         يا اعضاء

----------


## shams spring

*اه والله اشتقنا لسهرات الاعضاء .... زماااااااان عنها ...!!*

----------


## هلا

*المنتدى الأكمل والاروع والاجمل بأهله 



*


 :Bl (13):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

*يا الله شو اشتقتلكم
اشتقت لكل الاشخاص الموجودين و كل الاعضاء
اشتقت لكل اشي بهالمنتدى الغالي
و الله اشتقتلكوا يا جماعه
احكيلكم و الله بحبكم*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

الله يعلم كم اشتقتلكوا احلا منتدى واحلا ناس تعرفت عليهم الله يسعدكوا يارب

----------


## Mahmoud Zaben

*شتقتلكم جميعاً
ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير*

----------

